# Buildings and rearranging dirt on the Knackered Valley RR



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

I finally got around to adding a spur and buildings to the town of Knackersville. The setup is in flux and streets, etc. still need to be added. The town location was formally an "L" shaped wooden bench that had seen better days.



















Knackered Junction now has a station where the track to the staging yard branches off the mainline. The white and black pole protects the Bachmann switch stand from passing feet. Ask me how I know this.



















Ovatha Hill has been widened with the dirt from the new gravel path excavation.










My central hill, as of yet unnamed, has also been expanded with excavated dirt (it has to go somewhere!).










An overall view of this Spring's work. Only a small strip of grass remains and half of that was turned over last Fall by raccoons looking for grubs. I also added a small sitting area (white chair) that will eventually have a bench of some type.









That should satisfy my backyard megalomania for the time being.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Would have to say you have a very nice looking garden railroad. Pete


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful garden railroad.
Makes me want to sit in that chair, run trains and relax.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking sharp! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

More dirt = larger mountains = more places to plant flowers = Happy wife. Looks great


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Cheers guys. Actually I am the gardener in the family. The wife allows the madness to happen. That's all I could ask for.


----------

